# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: سورس چیست؟

## mr.arash

سلام
من یه تازه واردم و چندتا سوال برام پیش اومده و ممکنه این سوال ها براتون خنده دار باشه:
سورس چیه؟
سورس نصب کردنیه؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدین
(درضمن من میخواهم از ویژوال بیسیک 6 استفاده کنم)

----------


## SHD.NET

سلام
اینکه شما میخواید با وی بی 6 کار کنید جای مطرح کردن سوالتون اینجا نبود .
ولی اینم یه راهنمایی درباره سورس:




> *
> اگر با نرم افزارهایی همانند Word یا Photoshop کار کرده باشید، با دو گزینه روبرو هستید:
> 
> - File/Open برای باز نمودن فرمت های قابل اجرا در نرم افزار
> - File/Save برای ذخیره نمودن فایل ویرایش شده در نرم افزار
> 
> این دو گزینه به عنوان ورودی و خروجی نرم افزار کاربرد دارند.
> اما؛
> نرم افزارهای تولید محتوا همانند Movie Maker- Premiere- Neobook- Publisher- … دارای یک گزینه ی دیگر نیز می باشند.
> ...





> منبع : http://edutopia.ir

----------


## mr.arash

من میخوام سورس ماشین حساب رو دانلود کنم و باهاش برنامه بنویسم،چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## SHD.NET

همونطور که در بالا توضیح دادم : سورس یه فایل آمادس که میشه اون رو ویرایش کرد . شما اگه بخواید برنامه ماشین حساب ور بنویسی نیازی به سورس نیست . شما باید خودتون از اول اون برنامه رو بنویسید . (با استفاده از ابزار برنامه نویسی)

اگر شما بخواید سورس ماشین حساب رو دانلود کنید یعنی اون فایل باید آماده باشه : یعنی اونو قبلا کسی نوشته باشه و شما بخواید اونو بصورت آماده دانلود کنید و بتونید ویرایشش کنید 

اگ واضح نبود بگید تا دوباره توضیح بدم . 

در ضمن سوالاتتون رو توی بخش مربوطه بپرسید . اینجا بخش vb.net هستش . شما باید برید تو بخش vb6.

\\\ موفق باشید ///

----------


## mr.arash

ممنون.
منم حدس میزدم سورس همچین چیزی باشه
مثل فایل لایه باز فتوشاپه

----------


## SHD.NET

> ممنون.
> منم حدس میزدم سورس همچین چیزی باشه
> مثل فایل لایه باز فتوشاپه


بله د. دقیقا مثل فایل لایه باز فتوشاپ میمونه
 :تشویق:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## شاهرخ عشایری

> سلام
> من یه تازه واردم و چندتا سوال برام پیش اومده و ممکنه این سوال ها براتون خنده دار باشه:
> سورس چیه؟
> سورس نصب کردنیه؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدین
> (درضمن من میخواهم از ویژوال بیسیک 6 استفاده کنم)


با سلام خدمت دوست عزیزم.
باید عرض کنم که سورس یا منبع(Source) در حقیقت همون کد مربوط به برناممونه. یعنی شما زمانیکه یه برنامه می نویسید(Develpe) به کدهایی که می نویسید (Code) سورس میگن و زمانیکه اون رو برای استفاده کابران(User) نرم افزار کامپایل (Compile) میکنید در حقیقت سورس کد رو به فایل اجرایی تبدیل کردید (Executable File) و نکتهی مهم این که از روی سورس میتونید فایل قابل اجرا بسازید اما از روی فایل اجرایی نمیتونید به سورس برنامه دسترسی داشته باشید (مگر با استفاده از Decompiler ها). پس اگر شما سورس از قبل نوشته شده داشته باشید میتونید اون رو به سلیقه خودتون تغییر بدین و برنامه ی خودتون رو داشته باشین. موفق باشید.

----------

